# Angeln in Sneek



## Gohann (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle Hollanderfahrenen!

Folgendes Problem. Ich mache im Juni eine Bootstour in der Gegend von Sneek in Holland. Das liegt in der Nähe von Heerenveen, dort wo die Eisschnellaufwettbewerbe stattfinden. Ich nehme an, das es die Provinz Friesland ist. Ich kann bei mir in der Nähe einen holländischen Vispass erstehen. Frage: Nützt er mir dort etwas oder soll ich mir dort einen kaufen? Brauche ich dort eine Zusatzgenehmigung o.ä.? Habe schon einiges durchgesehen. Es ist alles ein wenig verwirrend. Ich habe auch nicht die Zeit großartig alles im Web zu recherchieren. Ich weiß noch aus Zeiten der Grote Vergunning, das Schiffbare Gewässer mit der Vergunning befischt werden durften. Ist das heute noch so? Denn auf diesen halte ich mich ja auf. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Hi,
für welche Provins hast du den Vispas denn ?
Normal brauchst du für Friesland einen anderen als den der in und Roermond gültigkeit hat.
Ich würde mir vor Ort einen besorgen , dann hast du keine Probleme.
Für riesland geltende folgende Regeln.
Gruß udo

 / Federatie  Fryslân (Friesland)  


Es gelten die allgemeinen Bedingungen auf der  Seite 2.
Hecht muss unmittelbar nach dem Fang lebend zurück  gesetzt werden.
Für Karpfen gilt ein Mitnahmeverbot. Es ist  dagegen erlaubt, gefangene Karpfen eine Zeit lang in einem dafür  geeigneten Bewahrsack oder Setzkescher im gleichen Gewässer  aufzubewahren.
Der Besitz von mehr als fünf Zandern ist auf, am  oder in der Nähe von jedwedem Angelgewässer verboten.
Es ist  verboten, so genannte Rally- und Freie Angelei (Formen der Angelei,  wobei der gefangene Fisch ausschließlich zur Maßbestimmung mitgenommen  wird) auszuüben.
Der Besitz von mehr als 30 toten Fischen,  größer 15 cm, ist auf, am oder in der Nähe von jedwedem Angelgewässer  verboten.
Das Nachtangeln ist nur während der gesetzlich  erlaubten Zeit (Juni bis August) erlaubt. In den Gewässern der  staatlichen Forstverwaltung und denen von It Fryske Gea ist Nachtfischen  verboten.
Für das Angeln in den Außenhäfen der Gemeinde  Harlingen mit einem Paternoster sind die angewiesenen Ködersorten: ein  Stückchen Fisch(fetzen), ein Stückchen Wurm, ein Faden roter Wolle, ein  Stückchen Silberpapier, unter der Voraussetzung, dass deren Abmessungen  nicht größer als 2 cm sind.


----------



## Gohann (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Danke Pulemme Jong,#6 das hilft mir schon etwas weiter. Hätte den Vispass bei Bode in Frechen gekauft. Ich werde dann versuchen ihn vor Ort zu besorgen. Ich denke Hafenmeister oder Postamt sind die besten Anlaufstellen. Oder? Wollte sowieso nur abends nach dem Anlegen etwas die Rute bewegen. Eine auf Friedfisch und eine mit Gummi oder Drop Shot. Hoffe da gibt es keine Beschränkung.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*



Gohann schrieb:


> Danke Pulemme Jong,#6 das hilft mir schon etwas weiter. Hätte den Vispass bei Bode in Frechen gekauft. Ich werde dann versuchen ihn vor Ort zu besorgen. Ich denke Hafenmeister oder Postamt sind die besten Anlaufstellen. Oder? Wollte sowieso nur abends nach dem Anlegen etwas die Rute bewegen. Eine auf Friedfisch und eine mit Gummi oder Drop Shot. Hoffe da gibt es keine Beschränkung.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Hi,
ja , jeder Angelladen aber auch 
Einfach mal einen Angler fragen wo man Scheine bekommt , die Holländer sind die letzten Jahre gegenüber den Deutschen doch um einiges hilfsbereiter geworden #6
Dann mal viel Spaß bei eurer Tour und viel Glück bei den Fängen.
Gruß Udo
ps. Boot gemietet ?


----------



## Gohann (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Hallo Udo, ja ein Hausboot! Wir haben das letztes Jahr in Frankreich auf dem Fluss Charente gemacht. Es war einfach traumhaft. Den ganzen Tag gab es was zu sehen und abends gemütlich auf Deck essen und nebenher etwas Angeln. Kann ich jedem empfehlen. Für mich geht es nicht darum dort Rekorde zu fischen, dafür kann ich nach Norwegen fahren. Einfach nur aus Spass an der Freud und dabei natürlich die Regeln des Gastgeberlandes einhalten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ja ein Hausboot! Wir haben das letztes Jahr in Frankreich auf dem Fluss Charente gemacht. Es war einfach traumhaft. Den ganzen Tag gab es was zu sehen und abends gemütlich auf Deck essen und nebenher etwas Angeln.
> Gruß Gohann#h



Hi,
haben wir auch schon hinter uns 
Ich war auch begeistert , angeln war Nebensache weil ich der einzigste Angler auf dem Boot war.
Aber so ein wenig Schleppangeln und abends an der Anlegestelle war immer möglich #6
Wenns nur nicht so teuer wäre 
Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe kostete uns die Woche um die 1500 Euro 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

moin,
soweit ich weiß ist der Vispas an allen staatlichen Gewässern gültig. unabhängig davon, wo man den gekauft hat. und ich meine zu wissen, das die Gewässer dort zu 90% in die staatliche Liste gehören. wenn ich in de Vlietlanden kontrolliert werde zeig ich denen auch immer den Vispas den ich mir in Roermond gekauft habe. hab damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.
klär mich einer auf falls ich falsch liege.

vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*



micha1581 schrieb:


> moin,
> soweit ich weiß ist der Vispas an allen staatlichen Gewässern gültig. unabhängig davon, wo man den gekauft hat. und ich meine zu wissen, das die Gewässer dort zu 90% in die staatliche Liste gehören. wenn ich in de Vlietlanden kontrolliert werde zeig ich denen auch immer den Vispas den ich mir in Roermond gekauft habe. hab damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.
> klär mich einer auf falls ich falsch liege.
> 
> vg


 
Das ist völlig richtig der Vispass gilt auch in Frisland,ich angle viel daoben und werde oft kontrolliert.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Hi,
ich war bisher der meinung das man eben nicht überall mit dem Vispas angeln darf .
Ich z.B. darf mit meinem nicht in Roermond angeln, das ist Fakt.
Ich war der Meinung das es vier verschiedene Vispäse gibt so wie es auch hier aufgeführt ist.
Aber ihr könnt durchaus Recht haben , kenne micht da nicht so genau aus.
Gruß Udo
Zum VISpas bekommt jeder Angler eine neue landesweite & föderative  Gewässerliste 2010-2011-2012. Von dieser neuen Liste gibt es vier  verschiedene Ausgaben/Versionen der landesweiten Gewässerliste. In jeder  dieser Ausgaben ist der landesweite Teil gleich. Der Angler bekommt  automatisch die richtige Liste. Die vier Ausgaben unterscheiden sich  allein im föderativen Teil: 







Groningen/Drenthe  - Friesland - Oost Nederland
Midden Nederland -  Zuidwest Nederland
NoordWest Nederland – Gooi  & Eemland
Limburg


----------



## QWERTZ (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war bisher der meinung das man eben nicht überall mit dem Vispas angeln darf .
> 
> Ich war der Meinung das es vier verschiedene Vispäse gibt so wie es auch hier aufgeführt ist.
> ...





Morgen Udo,

der meinung war ich bislang auch! #c

Wäre schön, wenn das jemand aufklären könnte, 
der es sicher weiß!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## micha1581 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

also,
der Vispas ist an allen Gewässern gültig, die in der *staatlichen  Liste *stehen.
Es gibt für jede Federatie noch zusatzscheine die man braucht um da an einigen Gewässern fischen zu dürfen. Zb. in Roermond die Maasplassenverguining.
vg


----------



## Gohann (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Nach meinen Recherchen ist der Vispass mit einem Jahresfischereischein zu vergleichen, mit dem man auch an bestimmten Gewässern angeln darf. Ich bin vor Jahren immer nach Brunsum angeln gefahren. Da hab ich mir zuerst die Vergunning holen müssen um einen Tagesschein für das Gewässer zu erstehen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Hallo ihr Hollandkenner. Mein Drucker druckt mitlerweile 70igste Seite über Viswateren in Friesland aus. Toll! Aber nirgendwo finde ich eine Erklärung, ob ich mit einem hier gekauftem Vispas auch in Friesland bzw Sneek und Umgebung angeln darf.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Gohann (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Ich habe immer gedacht Deutschland wäre kompliziert.#q

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## corax (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Hallo Gohann,
es ist im Grunde genommen ganz einfach, viel einfacher als in Deutschland ( und auch viel billiger ). Wenn du irgendwo in NL einen VISpas kaufst, dann darfst du in allen Gewässern in NL angeln, die in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren auf den weißen Seiten stehen. Wenn du noch keinen VISpas hast, dann kannst dir schon vorab einen Überblick verschaffen, indem du die Webseite www.visplanner.nl aufrufst. Alle dunkelblau gekennzeichneten Gewässer entsprechen den Gewässern auf den weißen Seiten und sind somit mit jedem VISpas beangelbar, egal wo in NL gekauft. Für andersfarbig gekennzeichnete Gewässer brauchst du den VISpas des jeweiligen Verbandes. In der Gegend um Sneek sieht das doch ganz hervorragend aus. Fast alles ist blau. Da wirst du mit jedem VISpas glücklich. 
Viel Erfolg
Hermann


----------



## Gohann (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*

Hallo Hermann, vielen Dank für die Info! Das sieht wirklich hervorragend aus. Wir machen einen Bootstrip in der Gegend und abends möchte ich natürlich ein wenig angeln. Dann dürfte das ganze kein Problem mehr sein. Den Vispass kann ich mir hier vor Ort besorgen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*



micha1581 schrieb:


> also,
> der Vispas ist an allen Gewässern gültig, die in der *staatlichen Liste *stehen.
> Es gibt für jede Federatie noch zusatzscheine die man braucht um da an einigen Gewässern fischen zu dürfen. Zb. in Roermond die Maasplassenverguining.
> vg


 Hallo
Völlig richtig was du geschrieben hast.Fü die Zusatzscheine erkundigt euch bitte auch in Angelshops in der Region.
Und Udo mit deinen Vispas kanst du auch in Roermond angeln da bin ich mir fast sicher.


----------



## Gohann (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Völlig richtig was du geschrieben hast.Fü die Zusatzscheine erkundigt euch bitte auch in Angelshops in der Region.
> Und Udo mit deinen Vispas kanst du auch in Roermond angeln da bin ich mir fast sicher.



Hallo Zanderjäger, auch dir vielen Dank für die Aufklärung! Die Maasplassenvergunning werde ich mir im Herbst zulegen um mal auf große Stachelritter zu versuchen. Ich weiß bisher nur von großen Barschen. Gibt es dort auch Zander?

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sneek*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Zanderjäger, auch dir vielen Dank für die Aufklärung! Die Maasplassenvergunning werde ich mir im Herbst zulegen um mal auf große Stachelritter zu versuchen. Ich weiß bisher nur von großen Barschen. Gibt es dort auch Zander?
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:


 Hallo
Und ob es da große Zander gibt,nur muss man sie suchen im Herbst.


----------

